# Wow, silver dime jackpot!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When my Dad was a younger man he kept a 1 quart mason jar on is dresser and always saved his dimes, not sure why (and neither does he) but he filled that jar up to the top then stopped. A year or two back my oldest son asked him about the dimes and they sat down together and looked at them. There are a couple barber dimes, several mercury dimes but most of them are pre-64 Roosevelt dimes. My Dad decided to just give the jar full of dimes to my son who immediately came home, showed me and started researching them. He was thrilled and the dimes went into the safe. He asks to see them from time to time but otherwise they just sit there. Today I started wondering what the silver value was so I checked out the stick on top of this section. Holy crap! I think the boy has something like $2000+ worth of dimes in that jar. And that's just at silver value. Good thing they are locked away in the vault!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Now that is awesome. What a great thing for your dad to do


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With silver coins worth 25 times their face value just for the silver content it adds up fast. Why didn't I save more silver coins when I was young? Excuse me I have to go kick myself.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Congrats.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BONANZA!`good score!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Makes that quarter I got as change from the fast food joint look pale by comparison.  Nice score.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice score...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Agreed, it was a nice score. But not for me (thanks Dad!). 

The boy did some research and said that a dozen are so are rare and worth along the lines of $10 each. The rest ars worth about $2.50 each for their silver. Now the trick is going to be convincing him to just leave them in the safe and not cash them in. Especially since he is desperately saving for an ATV or a motorcycle.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!
On the one hand, you could say that since they sat collecting dust for so long, someone should get some enjoyment out of em,as in a new bike.
On the other hand, they can only go up in value in the long run...

Quite the conundrum...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Now the trick is going to be convincing him to just leave them in the safe and not cash them in.


It's that age thing. I just can't remember the combination of that darn safe.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Convince him he needs a Rokon, so he better save 'em til they're worth more. Sneaky trick, but he might go for it. I turned all my silver into lead and iron save for a small bag o'dimes, but don't tell your boy that!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Buy them from him for melt value.

I just asked my son if he wanted to buy silver with his savings and he said YES!


----------



## SMOKEYMOUNTAIN (Dec 5, 2011)

pretty cool story. thanks for sharing OP.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Agreed, it was a nice score. But not for me (thanks Dad!).
> 
> The boy did some research and said that a dozen are so are rare and worth along the lines of $10 each. The rest ars worth about $2.50 each for their silver. Now the trick is going to be convincing him to just leave them in the safe and not cash them in. Especially since he is desperately saving for an ATV or a motorcycle.


Hmm motorcycles are kewl and a great BOV but girls like guys on Motorsicles,give him some fatherly advice from a guy who started out young with an MC 
Story of my life is I spent most of my money on Motorcycles trucks n women the rest I just wasted!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I got my first motorcycle when I was 13 and have had one every since, so the boy has grown up riding on the back of a bike. What he wants is a small 125-250cc trail bike for off road fun. I want him to get something road legal as well so when he is old enough to get a license he can drive it on and off road. But I am making him work hard and save up for one because I want him to value both the motorcycle and what it took to get one.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> . But I am making him work hard and save up for one because I want him to value both the motorcycle and what it took to get one.


Very cool... Way to go...


----------

